# What can you make with these



## Happysoap (Apr 5, 2014)

What EO blends can you make with these oils that also have an aromatherapy effect? I am looking for calming, antistress, uplifting, energizing, memory. I have a few ideas but I have a prefference for minty scents which keep me running in circles without being able to make the final-final decision. All my combos end up very similar. I need to break free!! 

Lavender
Rosemary
Spearmint
Peppermint
Sage
Eucalyptus 
Anis
Clove
Chamomile
Orange 
Lemon


----------



## jade-15 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey Happysoap,
Sorry I don't have a huge amount of time to respond but I've used this website before and found it helpful.

http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/aromaticblending.asp

This link will take you to a page with info on the top/middle/base notes, and the blends that go well.  (After reading this I realised why mine always smell similar - I need more middle and base notes, typically not something that would appeal to me invidiually which is why I don't have it!)

http://www.aromaweb.com/recipes/default.asp

Has recipes - categorised by 'calming' 'energizing' etc.
Hope that helps!


----------



## judymoody (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh my, so many possibilities.

To get you started - eucalyptus, spearmint and rosemary are wonderful.  Start with a ratio of 3:1:1 and tweak until you get what you like.

Mint/lavender/and any citrus EO, maybe at 1:2:2

lavender/citrus at 1:1


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2014)

Lavender and chamomile are both calming.  I suggest you invest in a book from a reputable author.  One of my favorites is a little paperback called, Aromatherapy Recipes Using Pure Essential Oils, Volume 1.


----------



## eyeroll (Apr 5, 2014)

jade-15 said:


> Hey Happysoap,
> Sorry I don't have a huge amount of time to respond but I've used this website before and found it helpful.
> 
> http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/aromaticblending.asp



This is a great website.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

